# Aluminum Motorcycle Wheel Repair.



## aametalmaster (Feb 27, 2016)

I have been welding aluminum rims for 38 years. Buddy calls and asks if I can weld his dirt bike 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 cycle wheel. Sure I will give it a try. He removed the spoke and I vee'd it out with a cutoff wheel and mig welded it with 4043 wire. A little grinding it was ready to go. A little different than a car because it has a tube. But I came out good...Bob


----------

